# Happy Birthday Halloween Zombie



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Happy Birthday HZ - The Big 40
wanted to get you a gift but couldn't find any Dora cups


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Happy Birthday HZ!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)




----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday !


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey Vic, Happy Birthday!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks everyone. 

Pyro has been waiting for this since I posted his birthday picture with the cute Birthday Princess hat. I guess I'm never living the Dora thing down, not if Lotus can help it.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

HalloweenZombie said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Pyro has been waiting for this since I posted his birthday picture with the cute Birthday Princess hat. I guess I'm never living the Dora thing down, not if Lotus can help it.


We are all dedicated in helping to perpetuate the "Dora Initiative."


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Welcome to the 40+ club Vic

Hope you are having a great one.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday Vic!!!!!!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Happy Birthday....
HZ have a good one


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday HZ!!!! Hope you got lots of props, or at least lots of $ for some, and that you had a vonderful day!!!!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Happy Bday!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Have a real Happy Birthday!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday Vic !! before you know it - you'll be using your senior citizen discount for all you halloween purchases.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks again everbody!!! I didn't get any Halloween props this time around, but got lots of Star Wars collectables. Friends and family gave up buying me Halloween stuff because of my...uh...high standards. The wife says I'm too picky. Hey, when it comes to Halloween only the best will do? 

Surprisingly, I got no Dora presents either.

I have to say that I expected a few more old jokes. Maybe for my 50th.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hey vic i was driving down west island and saw a party i looked around but didnt see you , thought youu might be there---they had a dora bouncy thing in the yard


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

HAHAHAHA VIC you have not gotten my gift yet


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm afraid to ask.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

:xbones: be afraid--be very afraid :xbones:


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

anxiously awaiting pics.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Happy Birthday, HZ! The 40th isn't so bad, heck, I've had two of them!


----------

